# Marathon in Pfronten, 23.06.07



## Reignman (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
hat sich jemand aus diesem Forum bereits für diesen Marathon angemeldet?
vg


----------



## Conzi (12. Juni 2007)

Hi Reignman,

zwei Kumpels, meine Freundin und ich sind angemeldet.

Schöne Grüße aus der Eifel
Conzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Juni 2007)

Hi Reignman!

Bin auch dabei.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Reignman (12. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hi Reignman!
> 
> Bin auch dabei.
> 
> ...



wow, du fährst jeden Marathon?  
bist du den schon einmal gefahren? in welcher Zeit?
schätze mal um die 2:45 ? oder?

@all: super  .... dachte schon, dass ich hier in diesem Forum der einzige Teilnehmer bin.  
Seit Sonntag weiss ich auch, dass noch ein User hier teilnehmen wird, gelle Mountainbike  
Ist ja immer nett, wenn man ein paar Leute bereits am Start kennt.


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Juni 2007)

Hah 2:45 wär ja mal geil und ein Ziel für dieses Jahr ! Ne waren 2:53.


----------



## mountainbike (13. Juni 2007)

servus an alle!

na reignman - klar ist bergpeter (mountainbike) wieder dabei! 

schaun wir mal was wir dort im allgäu reissen können 

sind auch fast 800 teilnehmer insgesamt - dafür aber ist das forum hier sehr leer - im verhältnis - nix zum tegernsee!

happy race
bergpeter


----------



## Reignman (13. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> servus an alle!
> 
> na reignman - klar ist bergpeter (mountainbike) wieder dabei!
> 
> ...



stimmt, hat mich auch etwas gewundert. Vielleicht liegt es an der fehlenden 3000 hm-Strecke (wie beim Tegernsee). Habe mir gerade die Siegerzeit vom letzten Jahr angesehen, um die 2.35 h.
Echt der Hammer  
ich freue mich auf jeden Fall, wir werden sehen, welche Zeit drin ist


----------



## mountainbike (13. Juni 2007)

ich fahre dieses jahr mit einem kumpel aus unserer mtb-truppe!

wir wollten in pfronten erstmal etwas langsam machen. (für ihn ist das der erste mtb-marathon) 

abgesehen davon, mal paar bilder auf der rennstrecke selbst schiessen ist doch auch mal cool und von der gegend hat man dann auch mal etwas mehr!

aber wie ich mich kenne - ähm, mal sehen wieviel adrenalin die nebenniere ausschüttet - gehts gleich mit volldampf aus den startblock


----------



## Reignman (13. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> ich fahre dieses jahr mit einem kumpel aus unserer mtb-truppe!
> 
> wir wollten in pfronten erstmal etwas langsam machen. (für ihn ist das der erste mtb-marathon)
> 
> ...



langsam? du meinst wieder einen 20-er Schnitt


----------



## BaSiS (13. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> sind auch fast 800 teilnehmer insgesamt - dafür aber ist das forum hier sehr leer - im verhältnis - nix zum tegernsee!



überschneidet sich halt mit Rund im Odenwald am Samstag 
und dann Frammersbach am Sonntag
ohne eigenes Kfz ein bisserl schwierig


----------



## mountainbike (13. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> langsam? du meinst wieder einen 20-er Schnitt




na ein 20er schnitt ist ja relativ, oder? 

gell reignman - du kennst mich scho a bisserl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (13. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> na ein 20er schnitt ist ja relativ, oder?
> 
> gell reignman - du kennst mich scho a bisserl



bist halt ein Bergfloh


----------



## mountainbike (13. Juni 2007)

deswegen  auch "bergpeter" grinzzz


----------



## sekt88 (13. Juni 2007)

bin auch dabei


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Juni 2007)

Boah aus FFM kommst hergefahren?

Ist ja so als ob ich in Italien was mitfahre.....


----------



## Reignman (13. Juni 2007)

jaja, das Allgäu ist halt schön und hat eine grosse Anziehungskraft


----------



## maxa (13. Juni 2007)

Bin in Pfronten auch dabei.

Würde mich interessieren, wer von Euch welche Strecke und welche Zeit beim Tegernsee-M gefahren ist.

Wie wärs , wenn man sich in Pfronten denn mal vor dem Rennen trifft, dass man auch mal weiss, wer hinter den Avatars so steckt.

Dann wären vielleicht auch hilfreiche Tipps für einen generellen Marathon vor Ort Möglich.

Das Tretschwein würde mich interessieren, wie man in so einem "Alter" so klasse Zeiten fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (13. Juni 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Bin in Pfronten auch dabei.
> 
> Würde mich interessieren, wer von Euch welche Strecke und welche Zeit beim Tegernsee-M gefahren ist.
> 
> ...



gerne, bin die C-Strecke am Tegernsee gefahren.
Wie gesagt bin Marathon-Einsteiger, daher habe ich noch keine grossen Erfahrungen. 
Zeit war ganz o.k. für einen Beginner, mit Sturz und damit verbundenen  Check vom Sanitäter unter 3.40 h.
Danke nochmals an den Fahrer hinter mir, der sich erkundigt hat, ob alles o.k ist und mich auf den Verlust der Sportbrille hingewiesen hat.
Danke  
vg


----------



## BaSiS (13. Juni 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Bin in Pfronten auch dabei.
> 
> Würde mich interessieren, wer von Euch welche Strecke und welche Zeit beim Tegernsee-M gefahren ist.
> 
> ...



Das Tretschwein ist 'n schon 'n richtig alter Sack    
aber in dem Alter geht das wieder    

bei mir schaust nach Ba -stian Si -mon S -peckle, dann findst es schon
wollte eigentlich meinen benutzernasmen in den richtigen ändern aber das geht irgendwie nicht


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Juni 2007)

Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/profile.php?do=editpassword

Geht aber glaub nur 1 mal pro monat.

@Maxxa:


----------



## BaSiS (13. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/profile.php?do=editpassword
> 
> Geht aber glaub nur 1 mal pro monat.



nene meinen Namen ändern, das gab's mal vor nem 1/2 Jahr oder so und hat dann überhand genommen, g'hört aber nicht hierehr


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Juni 2007)

2.1er 
Vorne NN und hinten RR


----------



## maxa (13. Juni 2007)

Für mich war das der 2. Marathon.

Habe die D mit 4:45 Min abgeschlossen, und war zufrieden, hätte aber doch besser sein können.

Was haltet ihr von einem Treff vor dem Marathon in Pfronten.
Da der meines Wissens erst um ca. 12 Uhr beginnt bestünde doch die Möglichkeit so eine oder 2 Stunden vorher sich zu treffen.

Wie wärs ????????


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Juni 2007)

Mei weist, das findet an der Talstation von der Breitenbergbahn statt.
Wenn du früh genug kommst, findest gegenüber aufm Parkplatz noch was.
Irgendwie wird man sich da schon treffen können.


----------



## Reignman (13. Juni 2007)

wie macht ihr das bei einem Marathon, dass ihr zu Beginn bereits schon richtig Gas geben könnts?
wenn ich mich zuvor warmfahre, und dann wieder vor dem Start eine halbe Stunde rumstehe, habe ich wieder keine Betriebstemperatur.
War das Problem beim Tegernseer, die sind richtig schnell losgefahren, jedoch mein Motor war noch nicht auf Temperatur.
hat da jemand einen Tipp?

mich würde auch interessieren,welche Zielzeit ihr euch gesetzt habts für diesen Marathon in Pfronten.
vg


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Juni 2007)

ich glaub das erscheint dir nur so. Die könnten noch schneller um sich platt zu fahren.
Wahrscheinlich liegen da ein paar Jahre und ein paar tausend Kilometer dazwischen. Wenn Du "Anfänger" bist, dann fällt Dir das schwerer, weil deine Schwelle oder Laktattoleranz niedriger ist. Soviel zur Theorie!
In der Praxis sehe ich welche neben mir mit Pulser (Beep, Beep, Beep) am hyperventilieren, dass ich mir denke: " Oh Gott! Wo soll das enden? Schmeiss den Pulser weg! " 

Wenn der Pulk zieht oder eine kleine Gruppe besammen ist, musst versuchen das Tempo mitzugehen oder eben abreissen lassen.

@maxa: Ich hör mir immer etwas Hardcore vor dem Start an. Terror oder so


----------



## Reignman (13. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ich glaub das erscheint dir nur so. Die könnten noch schneller um sich platt zu fahren.
> Wahrscheinlich liegen da ein paar Jahre und ein paar tausend Kilometer dazwischen. Wenn Du "Anfänger" bist, dann fällt Dir das schwerer, weil deine Schwell oder Laktattoleranz niedriger ist. Soviel zur Theorie!
> In der Praxis sehe ich welche neben mir mit Pulser /Beep, Beep, Beep) am Hyperventilieren, dass ich mir denke: " Oh Gott! Wo soll das enden? Schmeiss den Pulser weg! "
> 
> ...



hoffe, dass sich das Hardcore auf die Musik bezieht  
aber Danke für die Tipps, wollte halt zu Beginn nicht bereits überziehen...
vielleicht lasse ich meinen Pulsmesser echt zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (13. Juni 2007)

Hab mich auch "überreden" lassen mitzumachen 


> Wie wärs , wenn man sich in Pfronten denn mal vor dem Rennen trifft, dass man auch mal weiss, wer hinter den Avatars so steckt.


Ich fänds auch nett, die virtuellen Gesprächspartner mal als lebendige Menschen zu sehen. 




maxa schrieb:


> Das Tretschwein würde mich interessieren, wie man in so einem "Alter" so klasse Zeiten fahren kann.


Nicht das Alter - Kopf und Körper entscheiden über deine Erfolge im Leben , nicht nur im Rennen  .
Also halt sie fit  - es lohnt sich, das hohe Alter ist wunderschön


----------



## aka (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo, hat jemand Infos zur Strecke, z.b. Asphalt- und Schotteranteil, technische Passagen / Trails, Rampen und rutschige Stellen etc. ...
Bin die letzten Wochen leider ned so recht zum Fahren gekommen (Beruf, Erkaeltung) und hoffe mich da irgendwie durchschummeln zu koennen.

@Britta: hatte nicht den Eindruck dich ueberreden zu muessen


----------



## Reignman (14. Juni 2007)

also ich fahre am kommenden WE die Strecke ab, und wenn ihr nett seids  , werde ich das Profil hier kurz beschreiben (wie beim Tegernsee Marathon).


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. Juni 2007)

mach mal! vielelicht bin ich auch da. eher Freitags bei mir



aka schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand Infos zur Strecke, z.b. Asphalt- und Schotteranteil, technische Passagen / Trails, Rampen und rutschige Stellen etc. ...



Hallo! Mach dir keine Gedanken. Pfronten ist einfach zu fahren


----------



## sekt88 (14. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Boah aus FFM kommst hergefahren?
> 
> Ist ja so als ob ich in Italien was mitfahre.....



Unter der Woche bin ich in FFM nur wegen Arbeit. 
Freitags bin ich zu Haus im Biberach an der Riß mit meine Familia.


bzg Treffe vor das Renn bin ich dabei. Sag einfach wann und wo.


----------



## sekt88 (14. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> . Pfronten ist einfach zu fahren



95% stimme ich zu, nur das letzte abfahrt hat ein paar "un-reife" fahre letztes Jahre geggessen.


----------



## aka (14. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hallo! Mach dir keine Gedanken. Pfronten ist einfach zu fahren


Danke, das ist die Info die ich wollte 
Gruss und bis denne.


----------



## Reignman (14. Juni 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Unter der Woche bin ich in FFM nur wegen Arbeit.
> Freitags bin ich zu Haus im Biberach an der Riß mit meine Familia.
> 
> 
> bzg Treffe vor das Renn bin ich dabei. Sag einfach wann und wo.



Biberach  
ist ja ganz in der Nähe meiner Heimat, Memmingen
jedoch ist MM noch in Bayern  


@all: den Breitenberg bin ich auch schon gefahren, und die ersten 200 hm vom downhill sind sehr steil und tiefer Schotter, ist a bisserl tricky


----------



## BaSiS (14. Juni 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Unter der Woche bin ich in FFM nur wegen Arbeit.
> Freitags bin ich zu Haus im Biberach an der Riß mit meine Familia.


da hatteste ja LBS-Cup in Ummendorf vor der Haustür !
und von Mainhattan dann Frammersbach und Odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (14. Juni 2007)

Hier die Höhenprofil from 2006 aus mein Polar:


----------



## sekt88 (14. Juni 2007)

eins kann ich noch dazu sagen: Das erste klein anstieg hat RIESIG Stau potential---->d.h. wie ich letztes Jahre gemacht hat, Blitz schnell aus dem start.


----------



## mountainbike (14. Juni 2007)

gut zu wissen!

dann müssen wir halt doch feuer geben, reignman 

und wir wollten doch ne lockere runde drehen


----------



## Reignman (14. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> gut zu wissen!
> 
> dann müssen wir halt doch feuer geben, reignman
> 
> und wir wollten doch ne lockere runde drehen



für dich locker  , und ich voll im roten Bereich


----------



## mountainbike (14. Juni 2007)

na komm  -  so ist es auch nicht, oder? 

kann sein das mein e-mailprogramm gerade nicht mag.

bekomm ständig ne meldung das die mail nicht versendet wird!


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. Juni 2007)

ne der Sekt hat schon recht. Die ersten 15min Vollgas. Es geht nach dem Start nach 200m recht in den Wald hoch. 
Leider drücken Sich auch zu langsame Fahrer ganz vorne rein.
Schon da gibts probs. Man muss raus aus der guten Spus um die Junx zu überholen. Ansonsten fährt der Transrapid ohne einen ab. 
Der ist bis zum ersten echten Berg hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (14. Juni 2007)

oh je, jetzt werden alle die das hier lesen, zum Start wie die Irren losfahren.
Wird sicherlich eine sau Gaudi 

ist das mit der Verpflegung genauso wie beim Tegernseer?
Alte Flasche abgeben, neue befüllte erhalten?
oder wieder der ganze Hick-hack mit den Bechern, wie bei anderen Marathons?


----------



## sekt88 (14. Juni 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> oh je, jetzt werden alle die das hier lesen, zum Start wie die Irren losfahren.
> Wird sicherlich eine sau Gaudi
> 
> ist das mit der Verpflegung genauso wie beim Tegernseer?
> ...



Ich vergesse ob ne Falsche austauch statt gefunden hat aber ich denke nicht.

Aber was ich nicht vergesse ist ....am letzten Berge war es richtig WARM!


----------



## Reignman (14. Juni 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ich vergesse ob ne Falsche austauch statt gefunden hat aber ich denke nicht.
> 
> Aber was ich nicht vergesse ist ....am letzten Berge war es richtig WARM!



stimmt, der Weg zum Breitenberg ist zum grössten Teil baumfrei, da knallt die Sonne voll rein 
ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon sehr auf den Marathon


----------



## Migra (14. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Ich bin auch mit dabei. 
Kenne die Strecke auch nicht, aber freue mich auf diesen Marathon!

Herzliche Grüße aus dem westlichen Schwarzwald.

Michael


----------



## rboncube (15. Juni 2007)

Bin auch dabei.
Hoffentlich wird´s so mollig warm wie letztes Jahr. War echt geil.
Noch nen Tip für nach dem Rennen: Ein Vollbad im kleinen Fluß gegenüber dem Start/Zielbereich. Supererfrischend 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## ctwitt (15. Juni 2007)

Bin das Rennen die letzten zwei Jahre gefahren. Gestartet wird auf der Hauptstrasse. Nach einigen 100 mtr'n müssen alle 1000 Fahrer in den Forstweg rechts abbiegen. Für Platzierungsfahrer ist es notwendig hier in der Spitzengruppe zu fahren. Alle anderen werden im Stau stehen. 

Es geht dann einige Minuten Bergauf. Dann fährt man wiederum auf Forststraße und Asphalt zurück zum Start und im Tal entlang. Nach einiger Zeit geht es dann, immer noch Forststraße, in den ersten langen Uphill (da knallt die Sonne rein). Den kann man an der Schwelle gut fahren bis zur Verpflegung. Jetzt wird es steiler. Hier schieben sicher schon viele mal ein Stück. Oben angekommen gab es 2005 noch ein Schiebestück. 2006 war dieses Stück neu gebaut worden und einfach zu fahren. Im Schotter geht es bergab. Nicht schwierig aber da kommen einige 180 Grad Kehren und man sollte nicht wegrutschen. Jetzt wird auf Asphalt zur nächsten Verpflegung geradelt (Windschatten suchen). Nach der Verpflegung geht es wieder aufwärts. Nicht so steil und nicht so lang wie am ersten Berg. Weiter in einer Rinne nach unten. Ich hatte den Eindruck das hier jedes Jahr die Stelle weiter entschärft wurde. Man kann dort jetzt sehr gut "runter surfen". Bis zur dritten Verpflegung fahren wir entlang der Bundesstraße oder Kreisstraße. Für den letzten sehr langen Berg sollte man sich dort auch noch genügend trinken und etwas für den Zuckerspiegel mitnehmen. Da man in der Regel hier schon viele Körner verbraucht hat und eventuell auch nicht genügend getrunken hat, kann es sehr hart an diesem Berg werden! Die Steigung und die Forstwegbeschaffenheit sind eigentlich gut zu fahren. Nur die Sonne machte einen in den letzten Jahren zu schaffen. Und der Anstieg ist sehr sehr lang. Wenn man es dann endlich geschaft hat, dann geht es auf einer breiten aber rutschigen Schotterstraße ins Ziel. Aufpassen hier legen sich viele noch mal auf die Nase. Weil man erstens entkräftet und zweitens unkonzentriert ist.

Der Marathon glänzt nicht unbedingt mit beeindruckenden Zahlen in Bezug auf Länge und Höhenmetern. Aber bei Sommerwetter wird man auf den Anstiegen gegrillt! Meiner Erfahrung nach unterschätzt man diese Strecke leicht und bezahlt am letzten Anstieg. Letztes Jahr habe ich das am eigenen Körper erfahren und stand buchstäblich wie ein Eimer Wasser auf der Strecke! Also seit gewarnt.

Dieses Jahr kann ich leider nicht mitfahren weil ich die German Bike Masters in Frammersbach fahre, schade. Übrigens so zur Leistungseinschätzung. Ein guter Hobbyfahrer benötigt etwa 3,5 Stunden ein sehr guter Hobbyfahrer 3,0 Stunden. Zwei Trinkflaschen sind auf jeden Fall notwendig. Und umso leichter ihr und euer Bike seit desto besser ist es bei diesem Marathon. Da es sehr steil ist, macht sich wenig Gewicht viel mehr bemerkbar als bei Marathons im Mittelgebirge.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## sekt88 (15. Juni 2007)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Aber bei Sommerwetter wird man auf den Anstiegen gegrillt!



ROTFLM


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Juni 2007)

So: 
Bin heute mal rumgefahren. Also ich machs kurz. Der erste Berg, der Engelsberg knallt sauber ins Bein. Abfahrt 70km/h.

Dann runter vom zweiten Berg, dem Himmelreich istes wie gehabt etwas blockig und grob. Mit angepasstem Tempo aber kein Problem.

Vom Breitenberg runter ist es dieses Jahr besonders fies rutschig, weil die den Weg "neu" gemacht haben, sprich schön gekiest.  

Da kommen mal zwei Berggasthöfe. Da ist es besonders Kugellager.

Die finalen Serpentinen rutschen satt.


----------



## rboncube (15. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Vom Breitenberg runter ist es dieses Jahr besonders fies rutschig, weil die den Weg "neu" gemacht haben, sprich schön gekiest.
> 
> Da kommen mal zwei Berggasthöfe. Da ist es besonders Kugellager.
> 
> Die finalen Serpentinen rutschen satt.




Ich pack schon mal das Makrochrom (schreibt man das so?) ein. Das rot-braune Mittelchen das die Schürfwunden so schön heilen lässt!  

Freu mich trotzdem schon auf´s Rennen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Reignman (16. Juni 2007)

bin heute nun die Tour heute mit einem User hier gefahren, prinzipiell kann ich mich den Worten von Tretschwein nur anschliessen, mal abgesehen von den 70 km/h  
aber das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen einem Crack und einem normal sterblichen wie ich es bin.   
Auffahrt Edelsberg, sehr steil mit einem Rampen. der up-Trail zum Schluss werden schätzungsweise viele Teilnehmer schieben, da sehr knackig und steil. Sind aber nur wenige Meter. Abfahrt kein Problem.
Himmelsreich: Trailabfahrt, aber bei moderaten, angepassten Tempo durchwegs komplett fahrbar, aber alles andere als einfach....
Breitenberg: Auffahrt Breitenberg, ohne grössere Steilstücke, durchwegs gleichbleibende Steigung.
Abfahrt Breitenberg: doch nicht mehr so heftig wie vor 4 Wochen, als komplett neu "gekiest" wurde, aber die ersten ca .200 hm sind schon tricky, weil doch noch einiges an Kies liegt...
Fazit: sehr schöne Marathonstrecke, leider hat es beim Anstieg zum Breitenberg wie aus Kübeln gegossen bis zum Ziel   
vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (16. Juni 2007)

na dann schon mal danke @reignmann und @tretschwein!

mit diesen infos kann man doch schon mal was anfangen! 

na dann freu ich mich schonmal aufs kommende we!

@reignman - is ja doof - wenns so geschüttet hat. aber  - schlimmer kommts dann nimmer! 

lg bergpeter


----------



## Reignman (16. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> @reignman - is ja doof - wenns so geschüttet hat. aber  - schlimmer kommts dann nimmer!
> 
> lg bergpeter



leider kam es noch schlimmer


----------



## mountainbike (16. Juni 2007)

hää - wie meinste denn dass?

bist vom rad gefallen? oder hattest nen platten?


----------



## Reignman (16. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> hää - wie meinste denn dass?
> 
> bist vom rad gefallen? oder hattest nen platten?



habe u.a meine M-Frame verloren


----------



## mountainbike (16. Juni 2007)

ups, na das klingt nicht gut! was ist m-frame??? oder steh ich grad auf dem schlauch?

dir ist aber sonst nix passiert! oder wieder ein blaues auge?


----------



## Reignman (16. Juni 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> ups, na das klingt nicht gut! was ist m-frame??? oder steh ich grad auf dem schlauch?
> 
> dir ist aber sonst nix passiert! oder wieder ein blaues auge?



M-Frame ist die Sportbrille von Oakley

hehe, das Auge (Tegernsee)  ist gar nicht blau geworden


----------



## Reignman (17. Juni 2007)

hat jemand hier mit seinem Fahrradcomputer die genaue hm-Angabe?
Gestern hat mein Hac mir nämlich um die 2100 hm angezeigt? o.k. es hat richtig stark geregnet, vielleicht liegt ist dies der Grund für die falsche Berechnung.
Danke


----------



## The Tretschwein (17. Juni 2007)

ist doch wurscht oder. 
Drüber musst so oder so. Der Berg ist so hoch wie er ist.....der Rest ist eine bloße nackte Zahl ohne Bedeutung.


----------



## Reignman (17. Juni 2007)

so habe ich es ja auch nicht gemeint.
hast schon recht, 200 hm mehr oder weniger spielt keine Rolle.
ABer einfach aus Interesse, weil dieser Marathon mit 1900 hm ausgelegt ist.
hat mich halt gewundert, weil mein HAC 200 hm mehr angezeigt hat. o.k. es hat stark geregnet, da wird der Barometer seine Probleme haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie viel Kilometer es auf Straße sind ?


----------



## Reignman (18. Juni 2007)

nein, aber nicht viele...
das meiste sind Forststrassen, paar Trails und der Rest Teerstr.
Teer gibt es nur auf der geraden Ebene....
bergauf nur Forststr, und ein paar kleine Trails...


----------



## mfon (21. Juni 2007)

Hi,

hab mich auch "überreden" lassen mitzufahren.
Ist mein erster Marathon  
Wie lange hast den für die Runden gebraucht, Reignman?


----------



## Reignman (21. Juni 2007)

mfon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mich auch "überreden" lassen mitzufahren.
> Ist mein erster Marathon
> Wie lange hast den für die Runden gebraucht, Reignman?



du meinst unsere Probefahrt?


----------



## mfon (22. Juni 2007)

Ja für die Probefahrt.


----------



## maxa (22. Juni 2007)

Meinst du jetzt die Probefahrt mit Liftshuttle ud Biergartenbesuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (22. Juni 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die Probefahrt mit Liftshuttle ud Biergartenbesuch.




  

wäre glaube ich besser gewesen, vor allem nicht so schmerzhaft und teuer


----------



## Reignman (22. Juni 2007)

mfon schrieb:


> Ja für die Probefahrt.



meinst also die Probefahrt mit starken Regen  , Sturz und Verlust von wichtigen Radsportartikeln  
war nur eine Probefahrt im überdurchschnittlichen Tourentempo, also um die 4:45


----------



## mfon (22. Juni 2007)

ah ok.

naja die sonnebrille brauchst morgen ja wahrscheinlich nicht  

kannst es nicht einschätzen aber so um die 4 Std. hab ich mir vorgenommen


----------



## Reignman (22. Juni 2007)

mfon schrieb:


> ah ok.
> 
> naja die sonnebrille brauchst morgen ja wahrscheinlich nicht
> 
> kannst es nicht einschätzen aber so um die 4 Std. hab ich mir vorgenommen



kann dich ja deine Leistung nicht einschätzen, kenne dich ja nicht. Also den Tegernseer bin ich im Renntempo eine gute STunde schneller als bei der Probefahrt gefahren...
nur mal zum Vergleich

ob ich morgen überhaupt teilnehme steht noch nicht fest, bin leider noch vom Sturz angeschlagen und muss noch Medikamente nehmen. Werde ich erst morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich teilnehme, je nachdem wie es mir geht.


----------



## bike bike (22. Juni 2007)

Weiß jemand, ob´s einen Flaschenservice gibt?

Dank für Info!


----------



## mfon (22. Juni 2007)

na dann alles gute das das noch klappt bis morgen.

naja würde sagen das ich ein durchnittlicher biker bin.

kennst du die hohe kiste? sind ca. 1200hm. die fahre ich in 2 std.


----------



## Reignman (22. Juni 2007)

mfon schrieb:


> na dann alles gute das das noch klappt bis morgen.
> 
> naja würde sagen das ich ein durchnittlicher biker bin.
> 
> kennst du die hohe kiste? sind ca. 1200hm. die fahre ich in 2 std.



hehe, die kenne ich gut
vielleicht klappt es mal mit einer gemeinsamen Fahrt.

sind die 2 Std. deine Bestzeit oder gemütliches Tourentempo?

schätze mal mit deinen anvisierten guten 4 Stunden  liegst nicht ganz falsch...
vg


----------



## mountainbike (22. Juni 2007)

Jaa - Ganz Wichtig!!!

Gibts Flaschenservice???

Danke Für Die Info

Bergpeter


----------



## mfon (22. Juni 2007)

sozusagen bestzeit. bin die hohe kiste erst einmal gefahren. bin die jetzt nicht voll am anschlag gefahren, weil ich den berg nicht kannte.


----------



## britta-ox (24. Juni 2007)

schön wars mal wieder !
ideale Bedingungen - trocken (zumindest von oben...), gut präparierte Strecke und ein herrliches Publikum !
Ich habs fast bereut mich wegen meines Nachtdienstes nur für kurz gemeldet zu haben, bis ich ne sms mit meiner paltzierung bekam  
sind die Gesamtergebnisse schon irgendwo im Internet einsehbar?
Leider musste ich nach dem Rennen gleich heim.

Schade dass man sich nicht gesehen hat ( gerade wo ich 2 neue Nachbarn entdeckt hab, gell sekt und reignman.. )

wie ists euch denn ergangen? Hats gefallen und sind alle heil ins ziel gekommen?

Gruß Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (24. Juni 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Schade dass man sich nicht gesehen hat ( gerade wo ich 2 neue Nachbarn entdeckt hab, gell sekt und reignman.. )
> 
> wie ists euch denn ergangen? Hats gefallen und sind alle heil ins ziel gekommen?
> 
> Gruß Britta



Nachbarn? ist mir etwas entgangen? weisst du etwas, was ich nicht weiss  
Habe leider nicht am Marathon teilnehmen können, musste noch Antibiotika nehmen.
Aber es kommen ja noch andere Marathons


----------



## aka (24. Juni 2007)

Hi Britta,

die Ergenisse sind jetzt Online!

Melde mich später noch bei dir mit den ausführlicheren Glückwünschen


----------



## rboncube (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo Britta,
klasse Leistung.  Guckst du hier:http://www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de/fileadmin/dokumente/pdf/MTBPF07_Kurzstrecke_Damen.pdf

Mir gings nicht so gut. Böser Einbruch am Breitenberg!!??  
War nicht mein Tag und habe meine angestrebte Zeit um 8! Minuten verfehlt.
Gründe: Zu schnell angegangen, die Woche über zu wenig getrunken, am Vorabend wenig am Morgen nichts gefrüstückt, Hektik bei der Anreise, nächste Woche Abschlußprüfungen (viel gelernt, wenig trainiert) und zu allem überfluss hats mich am Freitag noch mit dem Bike geschmissen. 
Soviele Anfängerfehler kann man eigentlich gar nicht bei einem einzigen Rennen machen. 
Naja nächstes mal läufts wieder besser.

Ansonstenwar der Marathon wie immer klasse organisiert. Nur das die Duschmöglichkeiten ewig weit weg sind ist schade. Dann doch ne Waschung in der kalten Vils 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Tobi-161 (24. Juni 2007)

klasse Orga, die Sanitäter waren sehr aufmerksam. Bin am ersten Berg weggerutscht und war am rechten Bein sehr dreckig, bzw der Beinling ?!  

im Ziel kam gleich einer her und fragte ob ich was brauche, ich soll doch ins Zelt kommen. Hä, wie was ? Hab erst gar nicht geschnall was los ist, aber im Nachhinein echt  

Die Verpflegung hat auch immer super geklappt und die Stimmung war auch toll


----------



## Migra (24. Juni 2007)

Schöner Marathon!
Das sehr gut mitgehende und uns immer wieder anfeuernde Publikum war schon cool!  
Einziger Negativpunkt aus meiner Sicht - aber das muss ich mir vor allem selber zuschreiben *gg*: meine Vorderradbremse hat Luft gezogen und bei der Abfahrt von Himmelreich teilweise den Dienst versagt, war dann ganz "nett"... - ansonsten tip top: ohne Sturz und Defekt durchgekommen.
Ich werd den Marathon sicher nicht zum letzten Mal gefahren sein!

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## sekt88 (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo, Pfronten ist bis jetzt meine "Favorite" Marathon.  Ich habe meine Marathon zeit gegenüber letztes Jahre 31 minuten verbessert! Habe ich auch 70 km/s Bergab geknackt


----------



## Reignman (24. Juni 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Aber nur weil ich 2 Mädels den Breitenberg vor mir hatte    Und die Beine (Waden) waren es wert langsam zu machen
> 
> .



seit wann schauen Männer auf  weibliche Waden ?  
bei einem knackigen Po , könnte ich dies wiederum verstehen


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Juni 2007)

geil war ACDC an der Kappelalm. 
Highway to Hell und TNT...i´m a powerload..oi..oi..oi.. 

dann die Trommler am Breitenberg....suuuuuper.

Wetter war ideal von der Temperatur. War nicht so trocken und rutschig..

@Britta: hab di ned gsehn....obwohl? Hattest Du bei der Siegerehrung ein orangenes Top an?
Dann bist an mit vorbeigelaufen...ojeee


----------



## maxa (24. Juni 2007)

Kann mich leider erst jetzt einloggen, aber wenn man schon in den Bergen ist, muss man auch den Sonntag nutzen.

Um es kurz zu machen.
Die Veranstaltung war einfach nur klasse. Vom niedrigen Startgeld mal ganz zu schweigen. Das ganze drum herum war ein "geil".  Soviele engagierte Zuschauer mit Trommeln, Plakaten und Anfeuerungsrufen. Die erste Verpflegungsstation war einfach der Hammer. Durch das Spallier der Zuschauer zu fahren und schon von weit unten die Musik dröhnen zu hören.
Ein Traum bei dieser Veranstaltung dabei gewesen zu sein.
Das Wetter hat zum richtigen Zeitpunkt auf schön umgestellt. 

Da könnten so Orte wie Garmisch nur davon Träumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (24. Juni 2007)

@reignman:
...habe den Begriff Nachbar großräumig ausgelegt... auf 20km...

ach, seit wann sparen Männer beim Betrachten der Weiblichkeit irgendwelche partien aus...dachte ihr variiert nur in der Reihenfolge der Blicke... 





> Irgendwie herrscht dabei ein starkes Nord-Süd Gefälle.


wie ist denn das zu verstehen ???  



> > Kleiner Nachtrag meine Kids haben ein paar 100 Fotos gemacht ... Falls Interesse besteht kann ich aber nach einzelnen Startnummern suchen.[/quote]
> 
> 
> Danke für das nette Angebot und die damit verbundene Mühe für dich!
> ...


----------



## aka (25. Juni 2007)

@britta-ox: leer doch mal deinen Briefkasten, der quillt schon ueber  



			
				britta-ox schrieb:
			
		

> @tobi: seid ihr alle in Tarnkleidung gefahren? Hab keinen eintigen Teamie gesehen  .
> hoffe, mit deinem Bein ist nix schlimmeres !


Doch doch, der hatte Teamklamotten an, ich hab' ihn den Breitenberg hoch gesehen und kurz angesprochen. Und er sah dabei nicht unfit aus.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass der Marathon mir sehr gut gefallen hat. Das Wetter war doch perfekt, die Stimmung bei den Zuschauern war echt gut (die Trommler waren geil!!!), Verpflegung auf der Strecke und im Ziel fuer mich i.O.  . Das Auszahlen des  Transponder Pfands hat sich etwas arg hingezogen, das haette besser sein koennen.
Die Strecke fand ich gut (war mein erster Marathon ausserhalb von BW, fahre sonst nur uff dr Alb und im Schwarzwald), vom Himmelreich die Abfahrt runter wollte ich nicht missen. Die letzte Abfahrt runter ist einer vor mir statt auf dem Schotterweg zu bleiben direkt den Skihang runter was ihm etwa 200m Vorsprung beschert hat, das fand ich nicht ganz fair, aber was solls.


----------



## Tobi-161 (25. Juni 2007)

ne, hatte volle montur an. hab auch niemenden erspäht, weder beim warmfahren, noch in der startaufstellung und auch nicht danach  

@Aka: Du warst der mit dem Voodoo, stimmts ?  Warst aber nen tick besser drauf  

@britta-ox: Gratuliere zum AK-Sieg und P3  
Ne, mit meinem Bein war nix, bin bloß oben am ersten Berg mit dem VR weggerutscht, hatte vielleicht 10km/h drauf... ist nur der Beinling ?! dreckig geworden  


Insgesamt kann ich nur eines sagen: Bisher das beste Rennen überhaupt  Stimmung überall super, abwechslungsreiche, anspruchsvolle Strecke, super Orga und alles für rel. wenig Geld ! Noch dazu für mich ne kurze Anfahrt 


edit:
ein Kritikpunkt fällt mir noch ein, betrifft aber das Foto-Unternehmen:
kein e-mail Versand, 13,90 pro Datei auf CD (nur 3MP) !!! vom Rest ganz zu schweigen...   
ähh Hallo   ...in Hollfeld hab ich für knapp 15 alle Bilder bekommen in max. Qualität und das 2 Tage nach dem Rennen.


----------



## Reignman (25. Juni 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hier die Bilder die meine Mädels gemacht haben.
> Folgende Startnummern kann ich anbieten.
> KOSTENLOS!!!
> ...



wow, das ist ein Service  
da ärgere ich mich gleich doppelt, dass ich leider nicht mitfahren konnte


----------



## rboncube (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Schweistropfen´
ist ja echt cool.
Wenn du mir die Bilder von 411, 412,413 und 420 schicken würdest wär das super. Meine Jungs werden sich bestimmt freuen. Haben ein klasse Rennen auf der Kurzstrecke hingelegt. (und mich alten Sack ganz schön abgehängt) 

Danke im voraus
Gruß Rene´

PS: Falls wir mal wieder zusammen auf nem Rennen sind gebe ich einen aus. Wie schauts mit Ammergau und Oberstdorf aus?


----------



## bikertom (27. Juni 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ne, hatte volle montur an. hab auch niemenden erspäht, weder beim warmfahren, noch in der startaufstellung und auch nicht danach
> 
> hi tobi,
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (27. Juni 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @Tobi-161 gesehen habe ich dich nach deinem Bild muß ich aber mal Suchen und kann es nicht versprechen ob du dabei bist.
> 
> Das mit den Bildern habe ich auch gerade gesehen ein Witz so abgezockt zu werden. Ob ich das mitmache wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> ...



hört sich gut an: welche rennen hast du denn in 2007 noch geplant ??? 

die horrenden preise der proffessionellen anbieter gehen mir auch auf den s...,klar viele laden sich nur die kleinen pics privat runter deshalb müssen die wenigen offiziellen besteller bluten,aber ich find das ganze auch zuviel des schlechten...

joe


----------



## alicarrera (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
War wirklich eine tolle Veranstaltung.  
Hat jemand auch Bilder von der Abfahrt Himmelreich/Bärenmoosalpe?
Selber hat man ja keine Zeit gehabt mal links oder rechts zu schauen, bei so einer "groben" Abfahrt.

alicarrera


----------



## mountainbike (29. Juni 2007)

hi schweißtropfen!!!

grosse klasse - danke 

würd mich freuen wenn du mir die bilder zu meiner startnummer mailst!

hab dir meine addi gesendet! wäre superlieb, danke!

liebe grüsse peter


----------



## rboncube (30. Juni 2007)

Auch noch mal ein großes vergelt´s Gott.(auf Hochdeutsch vielen Dank) an Schweistropfen. Die Bilder sind klasse 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## mountainbike (30. Juni 2007)

Frage noch von mir:

wie siehts mit Urkunden von Pfronten aus? Kommt da noch was - oder kann man sich was runterladen 

wäre schon schade - wenns von Pfronten keine gäbe!

happy race
peter


----------



## aka (2. Juli 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> Frage noch von mir:
> 
> wie siehts mit Urkunden von Pfronten aus? Kommt da noch was - oder kann man sich was runterladen
> 
> ...



Hm, ich fuerchte es gibt keine. 
Aber dir kann geholfen werden:

http://amt-fuer-offensichtlichkeiten.de/urkunden-generator.php

;-)


----------



## mountainbike (2. Juli 2007)

na dann danke ich dir mal, grinzzz!

vielleicht bekomme ich ja was vernünftiges raus!


----------



## britta-ox (2. Juli 2007)

Strengt euch halt nächstes Jahr en bissel mehr an..., dann bekommt ihr ne Medaille vom heimischen Goldschmid, aus feinstem Gold,Silber oder Bronze !!!!
...ond was handfeschst...a Stückle Bergkäs ond a Wuscht...mer sen schließli in Bayrn ond doa wird ordendlich* Brodzeid g'macht*...


----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Juli 2007)

ned gveschperd. schwob!

Brodzeid!


----------



## maxa (3. Juli 2007)

Habe mir gestern lange überlegt, den gleichen Kommentar zu schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (3. Juli 2007)

...ich gestehe meinen Fehler und bitte um Verzeihung... 
Ich hoffe die bayrischen Hoheiten sind *jetzt* zufrieden...


----------



## mountainbike (3. Juli 2007)

und ich lass mich nicht ärgern! 

bei mir reichts halt nicht zu gold, silber oder bronze - und dazu stehe ich auch! aber urkunden sammel ich halt! und wenns halt eine gegeben hätte wäre es schön gewesen!

sollte bei so nem event wie pfronten schon üblich sein!


----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Juli 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> und ich lass mich nicht ärgern!
> 
> bei mir reichts halt nicht zu gold, silber oder bronze - und dazu stehe ich auch! aber urkunden sammel ich halt! und wenns halt eine gegeben hätte wäre es schön gewesen!
> 
> sollte bei so nem event wie pfronten schon üblich sein!



So Urkunden gibts eigentlich seltener..am Tegernsee gabs welche...aber was willst damit denn? 

Sammel halt die Startnummern...


----------



## aka (3. Juli 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> und ich lass mich nicht ärgern!
> 
> bei mir reichts halt nicht zu gold, silber oder bronze - und dazu stehe ich auch! aber urkunden sammel ich halt! und wenns halt eine gegeben hätte wäre es schön gewesen!
> 
> sollte bei so nem event wie pfronten schon üblich sein!



Hi, ich wollte dich nicht aergern (die vorhandenen Urkundenoptionen auf der Webseite waren keinesfalls auf dich bezogen, sondern da gabs ja noch so ein Freitextfeld...der Generator war halt der erste von vielen, die von Google zurueckkamen), sorry wenn das falsch rueberkam.

Ich persoenlich finde Urkunden auch nicht schlecht weil man dann am Jahresende nicht nach seinen Ergebnissen im Internet hinterherrecherchieren muss, aber noch lieber ist mir mir eigentlich, wenn man die Startnummer als Trophaee mitnehmen darf - die machen sich an der Zimmerwand besser als Urkunden, auf denen einem (wie bei mir auch ) bestenfalls Mittelmaessigkeit bescheinigt wird.

P.S.: hab' dich kurz vor dem Breitenberg gesehen, du hattest doch so ein Cube Trikot an, oder?

P.P.S.: so ein leckerer Bergkaese wuerde ich auch gerne gewinnen, mir hats bisher maximal zu einem Paar Sportsocken gereicht, die riechen allerdings bei Benutzung aehnlich


----------



## mountainbike (3. Juli 2007)

hi tretschwein!

gell du hast die nummer von pfronten ;-)???
na also ich hab schon nen ganzen schwung urkunden! Ob Wombach, Frammersbach, 24Std. München usw (also nicht nur am Tegernsee)

Tegernsee musstest du letztes Jahr wie in Pfronten die Nr. abgeben - dieses Jahr war sie auch dabei)

@ aka - bei mir hängen in einem zimmer alle nummer und alle urkunden die ich bisher so bekommen hatte! ne - ist schon ok mit dem generator! prost (weißbier??)

ja ich hatte ein cube-trikot an, auch eine cube-hose! gell du weisst wer ich bin? 
hm - vor dem breitenberg? flachpassage (die lieb ich ja besonders)


----------



## aka (3. Juli 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> ja ich hatte ein cube-trikot an, auch eine cube-hose! gell du weisst wer ich bin?
> hm - vor dem breitenberg? flachpassage (die lieb ich ja besonders)


Genau, die Flachpassage vor dem Einstieg ... du sahst halt aus wie dein Avatar...ich hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Juli 2007)

stimmt.... Pfronten nicht.


----------



## mountainbike (3. Juli 2007)

@ aka - da bist du mir nen schritt voraus, ich weiß nicht wer du bist 

du in flachpassagen schau ich nie so toll aus  - da hast du mich dann sicherlich überholt, oder?


----------



## mountainbike (3. Juli 2007)

@ tretschwein - stimmt schon, so startnummern als trophäen sind immer gut!

gibts die in oberstdorf und oberammergau auch zum mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (3. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte so ein Kruemelmonster Shirt an und hab' ein orangenes Rad.
Zum Schluss raus liefs bei mir zu gut, ich hab' am Anfang wohl zuviel getroedelt - mir liegen Berge eigentlich nicht so weils bei uns keine gibt und ich ziemlich gross bin (oder halt zu lasch trainiere).


----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Juli 2007)

letztes jahr schon.


----------



## mountainbike (3. Juli 2007)

danke tretschwein - dann muß ich mich nur noch anmelden, damit ich wieder ein paar farbtupfer an der wand hab! 

wie findest du die beiden rennen - oberstdorf und oberammergau? 

@aka - hm, glaube ja - an dein outfit kann ich mich erinnern. dann hast du mich wohl überholt 
(ich glaube ich habe mich in der ersten langen flachpassage übernommen - das rollen ist gar nicht so meins) ich bin klein und leicht - da muss ich bergab schon strampeln wenn andere noch schön gemütlich rollen!


----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Juli 2007)

oberstorf ist super. Ich mag extrem lange Anstiege.

Oberammergau ist auch super. Für Langstreckler sind halt 2 Runden zu fahren.


----------



## mountainbike (3. Juli 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> oberstorf ist super. Ich mag extrem lange Anstiege.
> 
> Oberammergau ist auch super. Für Langstreckler sind halt 2 Runden zu fahren.




ach soo? hm - also die 80km sind dann fast zwei runden 

ist das schlimm? also wenn ich marathon laufe und zwei mal die halbdistanz laufen muss ist das net schön. beim mtb kenn ich es bisher nicht!


----------



## BaSiS (3. Juli 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> @ tretschwein - stimmt schon, so startnummern als trophäen sind immer gut!
> 
> gibts die in oberstdorf und oberammergau auch zum mitnehmen?



wenn Du welche brauchst kann ich Dir'n ne Tüte voll Startnummern mal zu 'nem Rennen mitbringen  

oberstdorf und oberammergau find ich eigentlich für 2 geile Rennen - letztes Jahr ein Wochenende und ich hab in oberstdorf 2Mal und in oberammergau 3Mal Platt gefahren, das war sehr demotivierend
die Abfahrten find ich sind sauschnell und gefährlich, leider überhaupt nix technisches dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (3. Juli 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> und ich lass mich nicht ärgern!
> 
> bei mir reichts halt nicht zu gold, silber oder bronze - und dazu stehe ich auch! aber urkunden sammel ich halt! und wenns halt eine gegeben hätte wäre es schön gewesen!


Hey, war doch nur en Späßle... 
weiß schon, dass ihr Männers schwer habt... ,
aber deshalb macht es ja so Spaß zu sticheln  
Nächstes Mal machen wir eben ein Nach-dem-Rennen-Forums-Treffen  , zum Kennenlernen und Vermeiden von Mistverständnissen!


ad Urkunden: bei mir gabs bisher auch nur 1x eine (beim Icerider ),leg aber auch kein Wert drauf.
Schreib halt en Emil an den Veranstalter als Verbesserungsvorschlag.

ad Feneberg: wie sind denn die unterschiedl. Distanzen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad (steil, Untergrund...)bergab ?


----------



## mountainbike (3. Juli 2007)

is ne gute idee - britta!

hab schon welche vom forum bei events kennengelernt - ist immer ganz schön!

und dann trinken wir zusammein ein weißbier 

hast mich gut angestichelt  aber ist schon ok 

zum feneberg - keine ahung 

ich bin auch grad dabei und mach mich schlau - schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3849455#post3849455

lg bergpeter


----------



## Reignman (3. Juli 2007)

Problem beim Ammergauer bzw. Oberstdorfer Marathon ist, dass viele Teilstücke auf privaten Grund verlaufen, sprich diese werden nur für den Marathon freigegeben und somit können diese nicht vorab abgefahren werden.  
Kenne aber den Anstieg zum Fellhorn (Anstieg zur Kanzelwand) beim Oberstdorfer Marathon und der ialleine ist schon richtig heftig.
ca. 800 hm am Stück steil mit ca 17 - 20 %, dafür aber geteert, der Anstieg knallt richtig rein 
ganz nach Bölts "Quäl dich du S.... "


----------



## rboncube (3. Juli 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> Problem beim Ammergauer bzw. Oberstdorfer Marathon ist, dass viele Teilstücke auf privaten Grund verlaufen, sprich diese werden nur für den Marathon freigegeben und somit können diese nicht vorab abgefahren werden.
> Kenne aber den Anstieg zum Fellhorn (Anstieg zur Kanzelwand) beim Oberstdorfer Marathon und der ialleine ist schon richtig heftig.
> ca. 800 hm am Stück steil mit ca 17 - 20 %, dafür aber geteert, der Anstieg knallt richtig rein
> ganz nach Bölts "Quäl dich du S.... "




Aber du weist ja, "die Bölts geht nie kaputt" 

Ja, der Anstieg ist schon sehr anspruchsvoll, vor allem am Schluss die lange Schiebepassage. Die Abfahrt ins Kleinwalsertal ist aber dann noch ne Nummer schärfer. Bin den Marathon das letzte mal 2004 gefahren und da haben sich einige beschwert, das die Abfahrt zu gefährlich sei. Ich habs nicht so gesehen, mußt halt dein Tempo anpassen. Ansonsten einer der schönsten Marathons die ich kenne.

Ammergau werde ich heuer zum ersten mal fahren. Wie schätzt ihr den vom fahrtechnischen denn so ein. 
Wie wärs wenn wir dort eine Forums-after race-party machen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Reignman (3. Juli 2007)

rboncube schrieb:


> Aber du weist ja, "die Bölts geht nie kaputt"
> 
> Ja, der Anstieg ist schon sehr anspruchsvoll, vor allem am Schluss die lange Schiebepassage. Die Abfahrt ins Kleinwalsertal ist aber dann noch ne Nummer schärfer. Bin den Marathon das letzte mal 2004 gefahren und da haben sich einige beschwert, das die Abfahrt zu gefährlich sei. Ich habs nicht so gesehen, mußt halt dein Tempo anpassen. Ansonsten einer der schönsten Marathons die ich kenne.
> 
> ...



Schiebepassage? Wo befindet die sich denn?

übrigens gibt es einen bereits wieder aktivierten Thread über den Oberstorfer Marathon....
für Ammergau müsste man noch einen eröffnen, falls es nicht einen alten noch gibt.
vg


----------



## rboncube (3. Juli 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> Schiebepassage? Wo befindet die sich denn?
> 
> übrigens gibt es einen bereits wieder aktivierten Thread über den Oberstorfer Marathon....
> für Ammergau müsste man noch einen eröffnen, falls es nicht einen alten noch gibt.
> vg



Das letzte Stück zur Kanzelwand hoch. Da hab ich keinen fahren sehen. Sind auch einige Stufen bergauf drin gewesen, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere. So war´s jedenfalls 2004.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## bikertom (3. Juli 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Strengt euch halt nächstes Jahr en bissel mehr an..., dann bekommt ihr ne Medaille vom heimischen Goldschmid, aus feinstem Gold,Silber oder Bronze !!!!
> ...ond was handfeschst...a Stückle Bergkäs ond a Wuscht...mer sen schließli in Bayrn ond doa wird ordendlich* Brodzeid g'macht*...




Sch... gabs da echt Medallien!?  

bin auf der kurzen 3. bei den Sen. 1 geworden, habs aber erst daheim gemerkt. Hat ja anscheinend ewig gedauert, bis die die Listen ausgehängt haben und ich musste um 19.00 zurück sein.


----------



## BaSiS (4. Juli 2007)

rboncube schrieb:


> Das letzte Stück zur Kanzelwand hoch. Da hab ich keinen fahren sehen.


ich schon


----------



## The Tretschwein (4. Juli 2007)

ach was! Ganz oben? 5meter gefahren 3 gelaufen. Um die Spitzkehren mit Stufe rum gefahren?


----------



## BaSiS (4. Juli 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ach was! Ganz oben? 5meter gefahren 3 gelaufen. Um die Spitzkehren mit Stufe rum gefahren?



an der letzten Linkskehre fast das Hinterrad hängen geblieben, gerade den Arsch hochgezogen, dann komm ich an die Verpflegung, brüllend heiss, schnapp mir ein Cola-Becher dann muss ich doch absteigen um die Flasche zu füllen heul:  ) und es geht ja direkt in die Abfhart - brutal, und das ist mir dann die Flasche eh weggeflogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (4. Juli 2007)

Wenn Basti sagt er ist dort gefahren, dann war das auch so!  Aber als Kletterer kann man das auch erwarten!


----------



## britta-ox (4. Juli 2007)

bikertom schrieb:


> Sch... gabs da echt Medallien!?
> 
> bin auf der kurzen 3. bei den Sen. 1 geworden, habs aber erst daheim gemerkt. Hat ja anscheinend ewig gedauert, bis die die Listen ausgehängt haben und ich musste um 19.00 zurück sein.


Das ist ja echt schade, dass du nicht mehr vom Podest winken u. die Belohnung in empfang nehmen konntest! War denn keiner von den anderen Teamies mehr da, der dirs hätt mitbringen können? Oder gibts keine Teamie-Telefonliste für solche schönen Überraschungen- dann wär das mal ne Überlegung wert!
Freu dich trotzdem, an deiner super Leistung änderts nix . Meine Glückwünsche noch nachträglich und Hut ab vor deiner Top-Zeit !!!
Kein Wunder, hab ich keine Teamies gesehen, wenn ihr so schnell ward... 

Konnte selbst meinen Preis auch erst am nächsten Tag abholen, dóch ich musste eh nochmals nach pfronten, weil ich jemand mein 2. Paar Radschuhe entliehen hatte und hatte den Vorteil, jemanden vor Ort zu kennen, der den Preis am Lift hinterlegt hat. Sonst wirds schwierig, denn die haben ja schon genug zu tun mit dem reibungslosen Ablauf von so einem Rennen. 
Ist schon ein mords Aufwand! Hut ab vor so viel Engagement   !

So far, vielleicht sieht man sich in Albstadt in 2 Wo!
Fährt sonst noch wer aus diesen Reihen?

Gruß Britta


----------



## mountainbike (4. Juli 2007)

Hi Britta!

Also bei mir wirds nix mit Albstadt - ich fahr die Salkammergut-Trophy am 14.07. 

Hab mir aber sagen lassen, Albstadt wäre nix für mich. Sollen dort einige Flachpassagen sein.

Ich geh in die Berge 

LG Bergpeter

(aber die Idee mit Forums-Stammtisch nach O-Gau oder Oberstdorf find ich nicht schlecht )


----------



## nimmersatt (4. Juli 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Wo gibts Bier?
> Umsonst?
> 
> Nein im ernst bin ab Sonntag wieder bei euch unten bei Pfronten genau gesagt in Eisenberg. Ist jemand vor Ort ansässig und hat meist wohl eher Abends 1-2 Stündchen Zeit?
> ...



ich bin wohl oder übel da vor Ort, ich schaff da...  
d.h. ich dreh da mehr oder weniger notgedrungen auch meine Runden, hab praktisch immer ein Rad im Auto dabei

den Pfrontner Marathon hab ich mir dieses Jahr geschenkt, letztes Jahr hatt ich ja etwas ungeplant das Vergnügen mit den Bildern...


----------



## BaSiS (4. Juli 2007)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Wenn Basti sagt er ist dort gefahren, dann war das auch so!  Aber als Kletterer kann man das auch erwarten!


Danke, so sind also die Erwartungen
laufen wäre in den letzten Kehren schneller (aber nur mir Wanderstiefelchen), aber bei den Zuschauern absteigen - nein, das kannst nicht bringen   
die Abfahrt find ich kriminell  


mountainbike schrieb:


> Hi Britta!
> 
> Also bei mir wirds nix mit Albstadt - ich fahr die Salkammergut-Trophy am 14.07.
> 
> ...


Albstadt besticht durch sein Publikum, ist aber sonst ein reines Kiespistengebolze und dazu kurz und unenedlich schnell 
in Oberstdorf:
''Attraktive Mannschaftspreise;''   kann man ja den mtb-news-Marathon, Race, Event und Festivalforum-Arbeitszeittotschlag-Chat melden


----------



## Reignman (19. Oktober 2007)

nächstes Jahr soll es nun eine 3. und somit erweiterte Distanz geben mit ca. 2600 hm.
Wird der Breitenberg gleich zu Beginn angefahren, aber von der anderen Seite und dann die normale Strecke.
Steht alles auf der Homepage..


----------



## mountainbike (19. Oktober 2007)

hab ich auch schon gelesen! bin am überlegen  

aber der black-forest ist einen tag später, der würd mich auch reizen!


----------



## Reignman (19. Oktober 2007)

ist ja noch lang hin, daher hast genügend Zeit dir Gedanken zu machen


----------



## mountainbike (19. Oktober 2007)

stimmt - wollte dir nur meine überlegungen mitteilen, hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (19. Oktober 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr soll es nun eine 3. und somit erweiterte Distanz geben mit ca. 2600 hm.
> Wird der Breitenberg gleich zu Beginn angefahren, aber von der anderen Seite und dann die normale Strecke.
> Steht alles auf der Homepage..



Cool!

Pro Pain!


----------



## nimmersatt (19. Oktober 2007)

und endlich wieder eine halbwegs normale Startzeit... 

aber den Bberg von N rauf ist in der oberen Hälfte ganz schön bös, insbesondere wenns länger trocken gewesen ist


----------

